# Grilled pizza on the DPR (Dutch Pizza Ring)



## Frankvw (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Everybody,

Sorry for not posting a while. I'll make it up with a small film, ok?

[youtube:kkucjzv6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25ulZv5ffYk[/youtube:kkucjzv6] 

What you see is what we called the Dutch Pizza Ring, which is simulair to the kettlepizza tool.

It was made last week, My daughter turned 14 and wanted pizza. Cause there where more then 12 pizza's to be made, we used store bought frozen pizza's which we topped ourselfs.

This pizza even took a bit longer than usual  for I only had the temp at "only" 288c (550f). 
I had the DPR earlier on around 350c which is 662 in fahrenheit. Then it took only 2,5 minutes to totaly blackend the toppings (but had a real nice pizzabottem...). Around 300c (572f) is what I found to be a good temp. Then it takes no more then 3-4 minutes. Usefull if you wanna make so many pizza's...

Bye for now, 
Frank


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 6, 2012)

Good to have you back posting. I've seen a few like this, very cool and far less money than a big old brick pizza oven. Great lookin' pie, I just hope you didn't burn yourself in the making


----------



## Frankvw (Mar 6, 2012)

Not 1 scare to prove it happend...
btw, the temp outside was 8c (46,4 f) that evening.


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Where can I get one of those? Very cool!!!!!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow that looks like it came from a brick oven awsome...I 2nd where can I get 1


----------



## Frankvw (Mar 7, 2012)

Remember, I live in Holland, across the pound on your east...
Localy over there, a commercial version ia available at: http://www.kettlepizza.com/


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 9, 2012)

Frankvw said:
			
		

> Remember, I live in Holland, across the pound on your east...
> Localy over there, a commercial version ia available at: http://www.kettlepizza.com/




Ordered mine today!!!!!!!! Cant wait,


----------



## Frankvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Good Call Tim. Don't forget to show it when in use.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks pretty cool!


----------

